# OT > Offtopic >  Ammattiautot-lehti

## Joonas Pio

Ammattiautot-lehdestä löytyy paljon busseihin liityviä uutisia. Lehden voi tilata tai uutisia voi lukea verkossa (tiivistetyssä muodossa).

Uusin uutinen: Pohjolan Liikenne siirtyi sähköaikaan

----------

